# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Novi postovi

## žužy

Več par dana ne mogu pretraživati forum preko opcije Što je novo na mobitelu...izbrisala sam kolačiće,neznam kaj bi drugo...odma me baca na opciju Traži.

----------


## Gabi25

Jel ideš na forum preko tapatalka? Nesto su mijenjali u zadnjoj verziji, i meni je sve čudno...

----------


## spajalica

To se i meni dogadja vec par dana. I ide mi na zivce. No nasla sam link u hostoriju pa idem preko njega. Ja sam mislila da je do mene i nove spravice mi.
Gabi nije preko tapatalka, vec direktno.

----------


## žužy

Nejdem prek tapatalka,direkt s moba.
Baš zamara,puno mi lakše tak nego pretraživati pdf po pdf... :Undecided:

----------


## MAMI 2

Meni sad na mobu izgleda kao na laptopu. Isto nisam mogla kao do sad.

----------


## spajalica

Prebacila si se na desktop verziju. Problem je na verziji za mobitel.

----------


## Ivanna

Imam isti probnem, na mobu i na tabletu. Help, kako da se prebacim na "laptop verziju"?

----------


## žužy

Probaj izbrisati kolačiće...mene je vratilo na staro kad sam imala kontra problem...htjela se s desktop prebacit na mob verziju.

----------


## Ivanna

A kako da ja izbrišem te kolačiće? Nemam pojma o tome.  :Embarassed:

----------


## žužy

Tu na forumu odeš na postavke,pa na privatnost,i odabereš brisanje podataka. Tu označiš kaj želiš obrisati..između ostalog imaš i kolačiće.
Tak je bar kod mene na samsungu...a postavke otvorim sa doljnjim lijevim gumbom.

----------


## Ivanna

Imam i ja Samsung, nisam brisala nista nego samo odabrala racunalnu verziju na donjem lijevom gumbicu i sad mi je ok. Enivej, hvala ti! ☺

----------


## Jurana

Opet ne rade novi postovi, a pristupam s računala, ne mobitela.

Kad sam prvi put ušla, pisalo je da ima nepročitanih postova otkad sam zadnji put bila, ali su bili svijetli kao da su već pročitani. Slučajno sam izašla sa stranice i sad ne mogu ni do toga. Nemam pojma koje su teme bile, šmrc.

----------


## puntica

Možeš si pomoć tako da umjesto da klikneš na novi postovi (kad ti već ne radi), odeš na Brzi linkovi, današnji postovi. Neće ti se prikazat svi postovi od tvog zadnjeg posjeta, ali će se prikazati svi današnji postovi, i to je nešto, jel da?  :Smile:

----------

